# Motorhome body work repaired



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As I mentioned before a motorhome on the ferry reversed into our (new)

Motorhome and the pedal on the bike damaged our bonnet

today we have just collected it back from Steve, a one man business He has repaired the dint and resprayed the bonnet

An absolutely immaculate job

At the same time he split the skirt over the generator and changed the generator cover to allow it to lift off,again an immaculate job

We are absolutely delighted with his work
If anyone in this area needs body work at reasonable price PM me for details 

Would really recommend him

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like to read this kind of post. Makes a change from complaints from new members who never return. :roll: 
Dave p


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I must agree with you Dave, it is certainly better to read good news.

Frank


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

New members who never return!!!!!! Dave

Now you have upset me

And you invited me up close for a cuddle

that's it BarryD is my one true love

Well with a little bit of the the dark brooding one on the side to spice it up

aldra :lol: :lol:


----------

